# R2O aquariums BOXING DAY SUPERSALE!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello all

11 - 6 doors are open. Don't miss out our tanks are full of top quality stuffS

30 percent minimum off all livestock taxes included !!
Sps tank is loaded and the acros are colored up very nicely!!!
Loads of brain chalice hammer torch frogspawn bubbles zoas...etc
Hawaii Maldives Sri Lanka Philippine fish all in stock super healthy
Don't miss out


----------

